# Personendaten missbraucht zum ebay-Betrug, Anwaltskosten?



## tobsta (18 Januar 2005)

Hi @ alle,

Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr erhielt ich einen Anruf von einer aggressiven wirkenden Frau, die mich aufforderte sofort die von Ihrem Sohn bei "mir" ersteigerte Ware zu liefern. Ich war erstmal baff und erklärte Ihr, dass ich damit nichts zu tun habe. Der Hammer war, dass die Personendaten des ebaykontos exakt meinen entsprachen (bis auf die email addi). 
Erklärungsversuche, dass [email protected] oder so absolut nicht auf irgendeine (auch nicht auf meine Identität) hinweisen, fruchteten bei der guten Frau leider nicht...nach einige Zeit kam per Post eine Vorladung der Polizei. 

Sogar Ebay selbst versuchte kurz darauf nicht bezahlte Gebühren dieses Kontos bei mir einzufordern!!

Ich habe mir daraufhin einen Anwalt genommen, in der Annahme durch meine Rechtsschutzversicherung "geschützt" zu sein.

*Auf den Kosten für den Anwalt blieb ich sitzen, weil Betrug in den AVBs meiner Versicherung ausgeschlossen sind (!).*

Das Ende vom Lied: 
Der Polizei ermittelte den Täter zwar, konnte ihn aber nicht festnehmen weil er auf der Flucht ist. 
siehe:
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/emsland/index.html

Ebay zog ihre Forderung erst nach mehreren Schriftwechseln zurück und "löschte" MEIN Konto erst nach Androhung der Unterlassungsklage (Ich will mit der Firma nix mehr zu tun haben).




Frage: Kann das alles Richtig sein? Ich hätte gut lust die Kohle von der Mutter Aggro einzuklagen wenn das möglich wäre ... was sagt ihr dazu?

eurer grade gefrusteter

tob


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2005)

*Re: Personendaten missbraucht zum ebay-Betrug, Anwaltskosten*



			
				tobsta schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Kann das alles Richtig sein? Ich hätte gut lust die Kohle von der Mutter Aggro einzuklagen wenn das möglich wäre ... was sagt ihr dazu?


Wenn Du doch bereits einen Anwalt konsultiert hast, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, ihn dazu zu befragen. Was kann die "Mutter Aggro" eigentlich für die mangelnde Sicherheit bei Ebay. Wahrscheinlich ist ein Anspruch bei denen besser aufgehoben, oder?


----------



## tobsta (18 Januar 2005)

Stimmt schon, eigentlich sehe ich hier auch ebay als Mitverursacher, schliesslich hätten die sorgfältig sein können und doppelte Datensätze (alles gleich bis auf email) einfach sofort blocken müssen.

Ihr Ton mir gegenüber war einfach nach dem Motto "endlich habe ich dich, du Verbrecher!" ... das ganze nur weil Sie so beschränkt war und gegen Vorkasse einem Betrüger 140 Euro für ein bescheuertes Computergehäuse bezahlt hat.

Ist es wirklich so, dass mann jemand xbeliebigen für etwas anzeigen kann und der dann darauf hoffen muss, dass die Polizei jemand anderes ermittelt.?

Schliesslich wurde im meinem Fall beinahe von der Polizei "die Computeranlage und Kontounterlagen sichergestellt" was sicherlich auch einige wochen dauert und einfach der Wahnsinn ist wenn ich meinen PC täglich für die Arbeit benötige...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2005)

tobsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es wirklich so, dass mann jemand xbeliebigen für etwas anzeigen kann und der dann darauf hoffen muss, dass die Polizei jemand anderes ermittelt.?


Nein, es ist wohl kaum so, dass Du "gehangen" würdest, wenn die Polizei niemanden sonst ermitteln kann. Unschuldig bleibst Du so lange, wie Dir keine Schuld nachgewiesen werden kann. Sie wird Dich ja nicht wider besseres Wissen angezeigt haben.



			
				tobsta schrieb:
			
		

> Schliesslich wurde im meinem Fall beinahe von der Polizei "die Computeranlage und Kontounterlagen sichergestellt" was sicherlich auch einige wochen dauert und einfach der Wahnsinn ist wenn ich meinen PC täglich für die Arbeit benötige...


In gewisser Weise gehört das zu Deinen staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten, an der Aufklärung mitzuwirken. Was jedoch nicht heißt, dass Du auf dem Schaden sitzenbleiben musst. Von daher wäre eine Stellungnahme von Ebay sicherlich interessant, wie eine solche Konstellation in deren System möglich war und wie man über eine Entschädigung denkt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

*Eine Frage dazu ...*

Mir ist hier etwas nicht ganz klar: 
Jemand verklagt dich wegen Betrug bzw. auf Vertragserfüllung (Lieferung einer Computergehäuses).  Es droht zum Prozess zu kommen, du musst dich Anwaltlich vertreten lassen - du gewinnst!
Ich würde jetzt erwarten, das  der Verlierer (die Frau) die Kosten trägt.
Warum ist die in deinem Fall nicht so?

Die Sache mit eBay und den Kontokosten würde ich genauso sehen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2005)

Wer hat denn auf Vertragserfüllung geklagt? Ich lese nur von einer Anzeige bei der Polizei.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

du meinst, es geht hier nur um den Strafrechtlichen Teil - die Frau hat nicht ihr Geld/Waren eingeklagt?
Gut, aber wieso dann der Anwalt - denn die Unschuld war doch eindeutig. Da kann ich doch ruhig zum Prozess marschieren - oder bin ich verpflichtet, mir auf eigene Kosten einen Anwalt zu nehmen?

Eine Klage, dienur aufgrund der Tatsache geführt wird, das jemand meine nicht geheimen Daten irgendwo angibt, ist doch nicht besonders ernst zu nehmen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

tobsta schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon, eigentlich sehe ich hier auch ebay als Mitverursacher, schliesslich hätten die sorgfältig sein können und doppelte Datensätze (alles gleich bis auf email) einfach sofort blocken müssen.



nein, bei ebay sind Mehrfachaccounts erlaubt und oft benutzt


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nein, bei ebay sind Mehrfachaccounts erlaubt und oft benutzt


Aber Missbrauch durch Anlegen von Dubletten sollte man schon unterbinden können. Da hat Ebay, bzw. deren System einen wichtigen Anteil dran.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, die laschen Anmeldeprüfungen sind ein Witz und laden Kleinkriminelle geradezu zum Missbrauch ein.
Es ging mir aber mehr um den zweiten Teil, welcher als Konsequenz bedeuten würde: pro Person 1 Account.
Das wäre totaler Unsinn und würde ebay auch nie machen. Jeder etwas erfahrenere ebayer hat mehrere Accounts.


----------



## tobsta (21 Januar 2005)

*Re: Eine Frage dazu ...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist hier etwas nicht ganz klar:
> Jemand verklagt dich wegen Betrug bzw. auf Vertragserfüllung (Lieferung einer Computergehäuses).  Es droht zum Prozess zu kommen, du musst dich Anwaltlich vertreten lassen - du gewinnst!
> Ich würde jetzt erwarten, das  der Verlierer (die Frau) die Kosten trägt.
> Warum ist die in deinem Fall nicht so?
> ...



Davon bin ich auch ausgegangen...ich dachte erstmal, ich weiss dass ich "unschuldig bin"... also erstmal abwarten. Das Unangenehme an der Sache ist aber eben, daß die Polizei  MICH als Tatverdächtigen geführt hat! (ich habe die Akte mitlerweile durch meinen Anwalt vorliegen). Genauer gesagt wäre als nächstes eine Hausdurchsuchung und die Sicherstellung der "Computeranlagen und Bankunterlagen" bei mir angestanden. Wie Angenehm das ist darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen....

Gott sei Dank hat der Herr F. (siehe Link oben!) schon soviele andere Betrügereien begangen, daß das BKA einen Sammelakte über ihn hatte, diese Info hat "meinen" Staatsanwalt dann doch überzeugt davon abzusehen meine Bude auf den Kopf zu stellen.


----------



## tobsta (21 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sache mit Mehrfachaccounts ist ja grade das Übel...gib mir eine Telefonnummer und per Reverser Suche hab ich eine Adresse, damit bei ebay nen Account gemacht und dann brauchts nur noch einen Unbedarften der Vorkasse für Luft macht.

Am Ende ist der "Namensgeber" der Dumme.

Scheinbar gibt es doch mehr und mehr Leute die so beschissen dran sind, daß sie dafür das Risiko eingehen Landesweit gesucht zu werden.


----------



## tobsta (21 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> In gewisser Weise gehört das zu Deinen staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten, an der Aufklärung mitzuwirken. Was jedoch nicht heißt, dass Du auf dem Schaden sitzenbleiben musst. Von daher wäre eine Stellungnahme von Ebay sicherlich interessant, wie eine solche Konstellation in deren System möglich war und wie man über eine Entschädigung denkt.



Ich habe natürlich sofort mit ebay kontakt aufgenommen! 

Wen es Interessiert, kann weiterlesen:





> Sehr geehrte Frau G. ,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für ihre Antwort,
> ...



Anwort von ebay (Achtet mal auf die Anrede :-/



> Lieber Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> gerne teile ich Ihnen nochmals mit, dass wir das betroffene Mitglied
> bereits vom Handel ausgeschlossen haben.
> ...



*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## ESC (10 Februar 2005)

*Identitätsklau*

Jetzt hat es wohl mich erwischt, seit gestern rufen Leute wegen ihrer gekauften Ware an, die jemand unter Verwendung meiner Adressdaten bei e--y angeboten hat. Ich habe das beim Internetauktionshaus gemeldet, aber da hat sich noch gar Nichts getan, auf die noch nicht ersteigerten Teile dieses Anbieters kann fröhlich weiter geboten werden. Ich habe inzwischen Anzeige erstattet und werde dies den "Käufern", soweit ich mit ihnen Kontakt hatte, auch raten. Leider braucht es mindestens einen Tag, bis sich ein Sachbearbeiter bei der Kripo zuständig erklärt, das ist nun mal so. Aber das eine Internetfirma eine Reaktionszeit knapp unter der einer Wanderdüne bei Windstille zeigt, regt mich schon etwas auf.

/ESC


----------



## Insider (10 Februar 2005)

*Re: Identitätsklau*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Leider braucht es mindestens einen Tag, bis sich ein Sachbearbeiter bei der Kripo zuständig erklärt.


Zuständig aber allenfalls, um die Anzeige zu bearbeiten - den Missbrauch wird er mit Sicherheit nicht unterbinden können (zumindest nicht zeitnah). Die Tücke liegt insbesondere im Detail - Ebay behält es sich derzeit vor, innerhalb von drei Wochen auf entsprechende Anfragen zu reagieren. Ein unglücklicher Zustand aber leider nicht zu ändern!


			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das beim Internetauktionshaus gemeldet, aber da hat sich noch gar Nichts getan...


...die private Schiene läuft schneller als die über die Behörden, wenngleich das mit der Wanderdüne ein treffender Vergleich ist.

Beachte, Dir ist eigentlich kein Schaden (gem. StGB) entstanden. Die Geschädigten sind die Käufer und Du hast "nur" die Huddelei.


----------



## ESC (10 Februar 2005)

*Re: Identitätsklau*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Beachte, Dir ist eigentlich kein Schaden (gem. StGB) entstanden. Die Geschädigten sind die Käufer und Du hast "nur" die Huddelei.



Der materielle Schaden mag ja für mich relativ klein sein (Rennerei, Telefonkosten etc.), es gibt ihn aber. Was mich mehr wurmt und worauf ich die Anzeige auszudehnen gedenke, ist die  erhebliche Verletzung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte, man hat ja einen Ruf zu verlieren.

/ESC


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Der materielle Schaden mag ja für mich relativ klein sein (Rennerei, Telefonkosten etc.), es gibt ihn aber. Was mich mehr wurmt und worauf ich die Anzeige auszudehnen gedenke, ist die  erhebliche Verletzung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte, man hat ja einen Ruf zu verlieren.



Das mit den Telefonkosten und so ist strafrechtlich gesehen kein Schaden - in dieser Hinsicht ist das Deine Angelegenheit. Und leider - Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte gibt dieser Sachverhalt im StGB nicht her, weswegen eine Anzeige von Dir aus nur als Anzeigenerstatter für die anderen und nicht selbst als Geschädigter in Frage kommt.
Was Du aber tun könntest, wäre ein aktenkundige Meldung. Denn wenn´s blöd läuft, werden Dich geprellte Käufer wegen Betruges anzeigen und so eine Meldung würde Deine Position bereits deutlich darstellen. Wenn Du tatsächlich als Beschuldigter zur Sache vernommen werden solltest, bräuchtest Du einfach nur auf das Aktenzeichen der Meldung verweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

*Re: Identitätsklau*

Was ich an der ganzen Sache im Moment (vielleicht weil ich nicht eBayer bin) nicht verstehe ist:
Der Betrüger betrog doch in diesem Fall, weil er Geld wollte, ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erbringen. Dieses Geld muß von den Betrogenen irgendwohin überwiesen oder irgendwohin geschickt worden sein. Da es wohl kaum auf das Konto oder an die Adresse desjenigen, dessen eBay-Identität hier missbraucht wurde, überwiesen bzw. geschickt worden ist, sondern eher an den Betrüger, müßte so ein Fall doch relativ schnell zu klären sein.
Liege ich da falsch? Ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

*Re: Identitätsklau*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Liege ich da falsch?


Das stimmt, die Kontoverbindung ist bei solchen Sachen immer der springende Punkt. Blos gibt es auch heute noch Banken, die bei Kontoeröffnung schlampern und so die Betüger nicht ermittelt werden können. Doch soweit ist es hier ja noch nicht!


----------



## ESC (10 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> weswegen eine Anzeige von Dir aus nur als Anzeigenerstatter für die anderen und nicht selbst als Geschädigter in Frage kommt


Ha! Üble Nachrede (mittelbar) durch Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten und Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr bei Datenverarbeitung. Juristisch vielleicht angreifbar, aber ohne Kampf lasse ich mich nicht zum  "Nichtgeschädigten" stempeln  :argue: 

Mal sehen, was 'rauskommt.

/ESC


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

:roll:  Die hier mitlesenden Juristen runzeln evtl. schon die Stirn, deshalb weiter per PN!


----------



## ESC (10 Februar 2005)

Aktualisierung: Nachdem sich e--y Sicherheit höchst unkooperativ verhalten hat, sie verlangen einen Identitätsnachweis von *mir*, obwohl Telefonbuchdaten und angezeigte Rufnummer konsistent sind, während sich jeder Dahergelaufene mit mutmasslich betrügerischen Absichten ohne jede Überprüfung meiner Daten bedienen darf obwohl die sonstigen Angaben auf den ersten Blick hinten und vorn nicht passen, habe ich hier gepostet und eine Warnung auf meiner Webseite eingestellt.

Ob nun diese Aktivitäten den Verdächtigen in die Flucht geschlagen haben, ob e--y den zeitnahen Ablauf hier mitgelesen hat und Schlüsse gezogen hat, keine Ahnung, jedenfalls ist der Betreffende ganz plötzlich "kein e--y Mitglied" mehr. 

Die Anzeige läuft natürlich weiter und ich sehe keine Gefahr der vorzeitigen Einstellung, natürlich gebe ich kein ungeklärtes Rechtsproblem zur Anzeige sondern Verdachtstatbestände und diese untermauerndes Material. Wie z.B. Kontoverbindung mit Inhabernamen und dazu passender eMail Adresse, die die potenziellen Opfer vom "Verkäufer"  :withstupid:  :bash: bekommen haben.

/ESC


----------

